# Autumn Olive from Seeds



## mike hartges

My brother has some growing on his Menominee county property.


----------



## vandermi

http://www.localharvest.org/store/item.jsp?id=2312

Seed can be found here!

http://www.localharvest.org/store/item.jsp?id=2312


----------



## Liver and Onions

Wow, did ya see the price of those seeds ? On the back forty alone, we must have several million dollar worth of seeds in a normal year. Anyone know where I can hire about 8-10 of those illegal aliens for picking seeds ?
If anyone one wants to dig up AO, just look around underneath trees in the area of a few bushes. Birds will drop plently of seeds there. If you somehow can't find any, come dig up as many as you want. Montcalm Co. I think spring is better than fall. Around turkey opener before they leaf out. A pitchfork works pretty good at bare rooting them. 

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions

Interesting article in June's Woods-n-Water magazine about AO.

L & O


----------

